# ccr 2450 - will start, but then dies



## tomhayden (Dec 24, 2020)

hiya. i got a freebee ccr2450. originally it started, and ran. in the middle of blowing snow the other day it ran out of gas, and then wouldnt re-start. It would start with starter sprayed into the carb, but then would die within 10 seconds. I switched out the carb, fuel line & in-line filter. Try to start - same thing happens. Started first time with a few primer pumps, but subsequently only with starter into the carb. When it started, it also smoked, a lot. 

Any ideas on what else it could be?

Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you ascertain that gas is reaching the carb?is this model 2 or 4 cycle ?


----------



## tomhayden (Dec 24, 2020)

2 cycle. gas is getting to the carb. i originally thought that it might not be and something was clogged, but drained all the gas/mix out via the fuel line (that goes directly into the carb), and subsequently replaced carb.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you shouldn't replace the carb. the stock one is most likely the best one for the job but you may want to check to make sure the main jet is clear. there is a good chance when you ran out of gas it sucked something into the main jet


----------



## Spring1898 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sounds like a fuel delivery issue.
Pull the carb and clean it. The plastic carbs on these seem to be more finicky, but I would keep them over a chinese replacement on a stroke, haven't been too thrilled with them in chainsaw world.
There is a gigantic screen around the pick up on these carbs, it could be mucked up and not letting fuel pass through. If not that, then pull the main jet and the emulsifier tube out and give them a once through and make sure the float is letting fuel pass.

SixtyFiveFord, or something like that, has a good video going over the carb on youtube.

Lastly, make sure the tank is clear from all crud, sometimes there is a little piece of crap that floats down over the opening, but floats out of the way when you go looking for it.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Drain the gas in to a clear soda bottle, if it's cloudy there's water in the gas, if not wait, after a few minutes any water will sink to the bottom.


----------

